# UK-M live chat?



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Do you want a UK-M Live chat?*​
yes 8175.70%no2624.30%


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Can we have a live chat? Like facebook, and only your friends show up?

I'll add a poll, see if its wanted.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Can i be your friend on it please?


----------



## Feelin-Big

We can call it *UK-M Livechatbook*


----------



## will-uk

JPaycheck said:


> Can we have a live chat? Like facebook, and only your friends show up?
> 
> I'll add a poll, see if its wanted.


Tut Tut .... :ban:

Hit the search button tut tut tut.....

Reposting things pfft....

I dont know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

oops, can't be bothered to search, why didn't it happen?


----------



## Big Kris

will-uk said:


> Tut Tut .... :ban:
> 
> Hit the search button tut tut tut.....
> 
> Reposting things pfft....
> 
> I dont know


No wonder he has so may post's!!!

COPY CAT COPY CAT


----------



## will-uk

Big Kris said:


> COPY CAT COPY CAT


That hurts my eyes.... And you wouldnt have put it if this thread wasnt copied therefore....

JAYPAYCHECK, you are actually liable....

See you in court baby!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JPaycheck said:


> oops, can't be bothered to search, why didn't it happen?


x2


----------



## will-uk

JPaycheck said:


> x2


Because the scripting is difficult to write up and it would be difficult to moderate apparently


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

will-uk said:


> Because the scripting is difficult to write up and it would be difficult to moderate apparently


Know nothing about scripting but does it really need moderating? I don't see why it does


----------



## freeline

because uber noobs will interupt my fap session and go:

"can u get me roidz m8"

then ill have to go

"yes, send me your money in the post and ill send you some in the post, honest to god, swear down, cross my heart"

then ill pwn him and keep his money.


----------



## will-uk

JPaycheck said:


> Know nothing about scripting but *does it really need moderating*? I don't see why it does


Really?? check the threads you are involved in haha


----------



## Feelin-Big

JPaycheck said:


> Know nothing about scripting but does it really need moderating? I don't see why it does


No it doesnt need moderating...

YOU need moderating!!

:whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

haha PM messages arn't moderated, so don't see why live chat would need to be

And obvz if you buy steroids off someone on here, your a spaz, unless its me


----------



## Feelin-Big

JPaycheck said:


> And obvz if you buy steroids off someone on here, your a spaz, unless its me


Iv heard about your super smack... i would like to politely decline


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

2 people have voted "no", obviously they are worried about getting scammed.

And probably virgins


----------



## Feelin-Big

JPaycheck said:


> 2 people have voted "no", obviously they are worried about getting scammed.
> 
> And probably virgins


Maybe they didnt like my idea ofhe cover.... Bell ends


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

It's been asked before mate.

I voted no then and it's still a no for me. Unless I've missed the point, it'll just take traffic away from the forum, promote little cliks forming, and I can't be friends with everybody ;-)


----------



## DJay

Might be a good adition to the site, problem is its not easy to code that into a website, id say this site is made from a template and uses a CMS but to integrate chat is a whole other thing. Think how **** facebook chat was for years always crashing the browser etc, they are a multi billion dollar international company with teams of web-developers.... id say its not an easy task to impliment but would be a nice addition all the same.


----------



## moby1991

i would love to have this feature


----------



## Irish Beast

Forum is too big for a live chat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Guys this is an old thread, its already been neighed.


----------



## JS95

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Can we have a live chat? Like facebook, and only your friends show up?
> 
> I'll add a poll, see if its wanted.


Maybe not only friends, I don't have that many, but maybe like your 'top 25 recently interected' so anyone you've liked or commented wiht


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Maybe not only friends, I don't have that many, but maybe like your 'top 25 recently interected' so anyone you've liked or commented wiht


See my comment above yours!


----------



## vern172

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Ironclad

I withhold my vote because my "I want more smilies" poll was rubbished. So there..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Maybe not like facebook but just one of those big chat box's at the top like on other forums.


----------



## Tombo

Afghan said:


> Maybe not like facebook but just one of those big chat box's at the top like on other forums.


Yeah, that might be good but as someone mentioned it may discourage posting in the actual forums :no:


----------



## henryv

Tombo said:


> Yeah, that might be good but as someone mentioned it may discourage posting in the actual forums :no:


We have it on the forum I moderate and it doesn't discourage posting. It's actually really useful.


----------



## Hayesy

Humm

Live chat means you can talk to me whilst on the bog having a sh!t LIVE!

No thanks i like it the way it is!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Facebook is sh*t!!!! But yeah, a live chat here would be good...atleast the sh*t people talk here is interesting instead of the dull drivel you get on FB.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Yep that would be cool!


----------



## Flamingo

If there are pictures of nice young ladies and I can get a good cup of tea then I say yes, if not then you can shove it. I'd rather read a good Mills and Boone before bed time.

P.S... what's facebook?


----------



## vtec_yo

Pretty sure vBulletin offer it as a package purchase sort of thing. Another forum I use has it.


----------



## Steuk

What do you think this is?? Bloody jasmine live?


----------



## George-Bean

Live chat has killed 2 very vibrant forums I used to use.

If you really must have live chat perhaps teamspeak would be good?


----------



## Big Kris

Ive voted no, its a forum not facebook...


----------



## Professorx

I voted yes !


----------



## TELBOR

Professorx said:


> I voted yes !


2 years old mate......


----------



## Narwhalmadness

I find live chat, to be a lot more responsive and it not really hard to create one.


----------



## TELBOR

Narwhalmadness said:


> I find live chat, to be a lot more responsive and it not really hard to create one.


See above PMSL


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> See above PMSL


Your putting out fires on here tonight.


----------



## Heath

only if it allows webcam chat :whistling:


----------



## Aslan

I think it could be a good idea. Worth a trial anyway for sure.


----------



## Lorian

The next big upgrade we do will include a live chat facility for certain members.

We tend to do the big upgrades every 2-3 years.

The last one was November 2010 so we're due one anytime now... :whistling:


----------



## digitalis

Lorian said:


> The next big upgrade we do will include a live chat facility *for certain members.*


*Coughs surreptitiously*


----------



## Guest

digitalis said:


> *Coughs surreptitiously*


Im out then :laugh:

What would be good for live chat, is for members within @solidcecil

Teamsolid. Makes sense.


----------



## Dan94

Isn't there normally an option for a Shoutbox? Like a chat room window at the top or bottom of the forum?


----------



## stew82

it sound a good idea but i can also see why some dont think it is because it would take away the chat from the threads.


----------



## Lorian

Dan94 said:


> Isn't there normally an option for a Shoutbox? Like a chat room window at the top or bottom of the forum?


There's never been one on this site.

We will implement some form of chat on the future but it needs to be more robust than a simple chat box.


----------



## Dan94

Lorian said:


> There's never been one on this site.
> 
> We will implement some form of chat on the future but it needs to be more robust than a simple chat box.


Could possibly slow the slight down too couldn't it?


----------



## Irish Beast

Doing something like facebook would take a tremendous amount of web design work. Theres chat over on UGM that doesn't get used much but it used to be quite popular. However when its 'busy' there are only half a dozen people in there. If you had something similar here you could get a hundred and keeping up with the conversation would be impossible

!


----------

